# Snow tracks and tires



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I know this has been discussed in thousands of threads so sorry to bring it up again. I hate looking thru hundreds of searches of threads as well new products come out all the time. 

We have a bobcat T650 (track),& S650 (tires) and a Cat 259D (track) We are looking for suggestions for snow and ice tracks and tires for these machines. I have heard good things about wolf paws for tires 

thanks in advance


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Only have experience with tracks; basically for better traction on snow, stay away from the large lug tracks. The oem track on my ASV works great in snow. Ice is a different matter; haven’t had much success with tracks on ice, but hasn’t been s big issue. Just throttle down until you can move off the patch of ice, and or try to keep at least one track on snow.

If you’ve been happy with your tracks in the past, it might be that they’ve simply worn down too much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camoplast is holding up great for me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The 22.5's I bought from Steve/skidsteersnowtires.com have been great. No track experience, can't help you there.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

any suggestions between Camso SD's and polartracks?


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

we ran both polartracks and SD's the SD's are a harder rubber and will last a little longer the polartracks are softer and we only got about 300 hours out of a set before they were almost shot


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stoneexc2 said:


> we ran both polartracks and SD's the SD's are a harder rubber and will last a little longer the polartracks are softer and we only got about 300 hours out of a set before they were almost shot


You don't say...must be @plow4beer is WRONG. I'm not the only one to burn up a set of the PolarTracks.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

PolarTracks did not last very long for us either. We ended up siping ours to get another season out of them.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I run a LT235/86R16 size tire on my skids. I put them on agriculture rims. The tires usually last about 2 seasons.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

For tires either go with a snow specific tire/rim setup as mentioned above or the Camso SKS 753 is a great round-the-year tire. I've got no personal experience with the Camoplast tracks but have heard great things about them. Also, CAT has come out with a track for CLTs that is great all year round.


----------

